# An in-depth look at an impressive brass collection - VHorns Brass Section



## ThomCSounds (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi everyone!

In this video, I go through every single instrument of VHorns with and without reverb, the different mic positions, the articulations, the multiple features of the library and then showcase the library in the context of one of my songs.




I hope you'll like it as much as I do, such a great and very playable library!

Purchase VHorns : https://www.acousticsamples.net/vhorns

If you like what I do, consider supporting me by subscribing to my channel or through the links below, thanks!

Buy me a coffee : https://ko-fi.com/thomc
Bandcamp : https://thomcofficial.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh boy. Now it's 82 libraries on the wish list.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 6, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Oh boy. Now it's 82 libraries on the wish list.


It never ends does it? haha :D 
I really love this one, I found the legato very playable and yeah, the whole thing just sounds great to my ears. Solo brass instruments are difficult to get right.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 6, 2021)

I completely agree, it's reeeeeeaally good!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 15, 2021)

VHorns is back at intro price for a limited time during their Christmas Sale : https://www.acousticsamples.net/vhorns


----------



## Martin S (Dec 27, 2021)

Just FYI, I wrote Acousticsamples an email, asking if they have any plans of releasing the Saxophone family with the same concept as VHorns and received this reply :

_”Hi Martin,

Thank you for reaching us and for your feedback, 


I confirm you that we are planning to create more brass and woodwinds instruments similar to VHorns although we have no ETA at the moment 

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Best regards,

Nicolas
Acousticsamples support”_


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 27, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Just FYI, I wrote Acousticsamples an email, asking if they have any plans of releasing the Saxophone family with the same concept as VHorns and received this reply :
> 
> _”Hi Martin,
> 
> ...


Hey Martin! Love this, I can't wait to see what they'll come up with. I'd be awesome if solo strings were in their plans for the coming libraries too


----------



## Martin S (Dec 27, 2021)

Ooh yes , that would also be a very welcome addition


----------

